# Adoption Done



## Gary Max (Jun 17, 2012)

This adoption was just over a month getting done. All that's left is a new drive belt and ordering a few extra bands fron Enco.
I had to buy a new ram and I also installed a flood coolant system.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks good, Gary. By ram are you referring to the feed cylinder? I have a saw with what appears to be just like the one on your saw, but mine has been damaged. Did you purchase yours online somewhere?


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 17, 2012)

Picked it up on the bay for $90.00-----

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kalamzoo-St...801?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460484f019


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 17, 2012)

So what your saying is "You're gonna keep this abortion"?   :lmao:


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 17, 2012)

Yup---even going to name him

Folks ----- I would like for you to meet our newest family member

-------------Charlie-------------



:drink2:

He's kinda old----little on the slow side----shows signs of wear----has wheels so he is easy to push around.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 17, 2012)

You spelled his name wrong  CHARLEY


----------



## bcall2043 (Jun 17, 2012)

Gary Max said:


> Yup---even going to name him
> 
> Folks ----- I would like for you to meet our newest family member
> 
> ...



Trouble is the wheels look like all casters! Like the real Charley it will be hard to keep the saw headed in the right direction.)

Very nice saw. Bigger than most hobby-machinist saws but then sometimes size comes in handy. Better yet it's real American iron and will outlast Charley and the rest of us if you give it a good home out of the weather. 

Benny


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 17, 2012)

Just because:whistle:


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 17, 2012)

bcall2043 said:


> Trouble is the wheels look like all casters! Like the real Charley it will be hard to keep the saw headed in the right direction.)
> 
> Very nice saw. Bigger than most hobby-machinist saws but then sometimes size comes in handy. Better yet it's real American iron and will outlast Charley and the rest of us if you give it a good home out of the weather.
> 
> Benny



Benny there's no worry about heading in the right direction-----the steel sits on the saw------:thinking:


----------

